# ben doerr?



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Last week when I was fishing in buxton , A guy pulled up and started throwing stingsilvers for spanish.. We got to talking and it was Ben Doerr. A former rod desingner.. Very Nice guy..He gave me some good tips as we were throwing together .. Let me tell you that man can cast a mile...He told me he has been retired for awhile and only plugs for spanish now .... anyway I was wondering if anyone has ever had any of his rods and if so how are they?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*He*

was a well known surf fishing guide at cape Hatteras....The rods he design were suppose to be some really good sticks....You can still find them on "Ebay" I had a allstar rod given to me...and it was one of his, The rod has a great feel to it. this was back in the 90s, and i started chasing girls and forgot about fishing for awhile....I have to go look and see if the rod is at my parents house.....I think he was with "St. Croix" because that is where i first heard of him....Then he was went to "Allstar" i am sure if you look you will find all kinds of info on him....i would have fish with him all nite, he was suppose to be a really good caster, and great surf fisherman....funny how we can be around people like that and never know it....i wouldve been picking his brains all nite...with alot of :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

The top of the line Lamiglas surf rods bear his signature


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Ron Arra has his on the Lamis.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I believe that his last gig was with St. Croix. IF I remember correctly I saw a few of his signature series on their rods 2 yrs ago in a Dick's sporting goods. What type reel was he using?


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Didnt pay attention to what reel he was using....He kept changing rods , he must have had 5 or 6 all conventional... He did teach me that when the spanish jump like dolphins that they are after bait and that when the spanish jump straight up that something is after them ...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> Didnt pay attention to what reel he was using....He kept changing rods , he must have had 5 or 6 all conventional... He did teach me that when the spanish jump like dolphins that they are after bait and that when the spanish jump straight up that something is after them ...


Intresting fact.
I had several of his St. Croix rods. good rods at medium prices.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ya never know*

Who ya might run into.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

bought hubby one of his st croix rods maybe 10+ yrs ago still going strong


----------

